# ابعد شبح التعاسة عن بيتك!!+=



## kalimooo (3 مارس 2009)

ابعد شبح التعاسة عن بيتك
 
احتمالات نجاح العلاقة الزوجية وكونها مصدراً للدفء والأمن والأمان يعتمد على مدى اختلاف مفهوم السعادة والتعاسة الزوجية من أزواج إلى أزواج آخرين. فبعض الزيجات بدلاً من أن تبدأ بالأماني وتصبح مصدراً للهناء، تتحول حياتها إلى مصدر للشقاء والتعاسة. وذلك لأن مفهوم السعادة والتعاسة تحول من السكن والمودة والهدوء الأسري إلى الطابع المادي ومدى رضا الزوجين عن وضعهما المالي والرضا هنا ليس بمعنى القناعة والرضا بالقليل وإنما نوع من الرضا غير متحقق لأن ليس له سقف محدود، وهل هذا الوضع يكفل لهما الظهور بمظهر الغنى أمام الناس أم لا.

نحن لا نتهرب من الحديث
مع بعضنا..
وتتابع الأسر العبر والنصائح المستقاة من تجارب الآخرين والتي تؤسس لبناء أسر ناجحة مرتكزة على علاقات زوجية سعيدة ترفل بنعيم الحب وأسراره، ومن ثم تؤدي إلى دوام العلاقة وأساليب وفنون التعامل الراقي بين الزوجين نشداً للسعادة واستمراريتها. ولكن هناك بعض الأسر تضرب بهذه النصائح والتجارب عرض الحائط وذلك لأن مفهومها للسعادة يبنى على الأمور المظهرية والمادية وعدم تفهم كل منهما للآخر.

وغالباً لا ينجو أحد الطرفين من إلقاء اللوم على الآخر عندما تصل المشاكل بينهما حدتها وتصبح حياتهما على حافة الانهيار، بحيث نجد كل منهما يبرئ نفسه ويجعل الطرف الآخر صاحب الذنب والمسئول الأساسي عما وصلت إليه الحياة الزوجية والعائلية وهذا من أسوأ ما قد يحصل للحياة بين اثنين.

أما الاهتمام بالعنصر المادي فقط دون مراعاة العناصر الأخرى التي من شأنها إسعاد البيت الزوجي،  فيسهم هذا في إظهار أمور كثيرة إلى السطح من شأنها أن تؤدي تعاسة الزوجين مدى الحياة. فينكشف القناع ويتضح من الحرص على المال مدى أنانية الزوجين، وهي أن ينشغل كل منهما بنفسه ولا يراعي أحدهما لمتطلبات الآخر واحتياجاته المادية والعاطفية وظروفه فيكون كلٌّ في نفسه، فينتفي عنصر المشاركة والتعاون والاهتمام بالآخر.

ثم ينعدم بذلك الحوار الضروري والحتمي لإنجاح العلاقة الزوجية فيتهربوا من حديثهم حول علاقتهم مع بعضهم البعض. والابتعاد عن روح الحوار تحرمهم من مصارحة بعضهم وتفسير مواقفهم وتقربهم إلى بعضهم البعض عن طريق توضيح تصرفاتهم وإزالة كثير من التوترات والمشاحنات التي تمر بها العلاقة. وبما أنه انعدم الحوار فينعدم بذلك الإصغاء الذي يؤدي إلى العيش مع الآخر بدون الإحساس به والوعي بمشاعره ومشاكله. وعندما تنعدم مراعاة كل منهما للآخر ينعدم بذلك الاحترام فينشأ الاحتقار والإهانة والتعنيف للطرف الآخر والتعامل من منطلق عدم التقدير.

ولكي لا تصل أي من هذه الحالات إلى تعاسة دائمة فلا بد من محاسبة النفس قبل محاسبة الآخر ومعرفة كل لمسئوليته ليصحح كل خطأه، فتكون فرصة لبداية جديدة وخطوة أولى في طريق السعادة الزوجية.


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 مارس 2009)

موضوعك اكتر من رائع يا كليموووو


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2009)

موضوع رااااااائع يا كليمو

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الاكتر من راااااااااااااائع

ربنا يباركك يا كليمو​


----------



## وليم تل (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## kalimooo (4 مارس 2009)

كوكى

شكرااااااااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (4 مارس 2009)

kokoman

شكرااااااااا جزيلا لمرورك اخي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (4 مارس 2009)

candy shop

جزيل الشكر لك اختي

لمرورك الكريم

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداا

شكرا استاذ كليم

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (4 مارس 2009)

طب واللى لسه متزوجش هيعمل ايه مهو معندهوش بيت اصلا هههههههههههه

لا بجد موضوع رائع جدا جدا يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب


----------



## kalimooo (5 مارس 2009)

وليم تل

شكرااااااااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (5 مارس 2009)

mikel coco

شكرااااااااا جزيلا لمرورك اخي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (5 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010

شكرااااااااا جزيلا لمرورك اخي

ربنا يبارك حياتك

والله يبعتلك من الاثنين


----------



## مورا مارون (5 مارس 2009)

موضوع مهم يا كليمو وبيلمس حياة كل شخص فينا

بتعرف انو الزواج الي معتمد  على صخرة يسوع المسيح ما بينهد ابدااا


الحل لكل مشكلة انو نحب الاخر متل ما حبنا يسوع ونتقبله متل ما بيقبلنا

بس  ليكون الوضع بزواج مثمر لازم ( وهيدا رأي الشخصي) يكون من الطرفين التفكير بعمق هيدا الحب  

والتصرف بلمثل  ....


----------



## kalimooo (9 مارس 2009)

مورا مارون

رأيك صح ياختي

كل بيت لا يدخله الرب يسوع حتما سينهار

ليس بالضرورة من الخارج ممكن من الداخل

مشكورة على اضافتك الرائعة يا مرشدتنا 

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## stop&go (12 مارس 2009)

موضوعك اكتر من رائع


----------



## kalimooo (12 مارس 2009)

stop&go

شكرااااااااا جزيلا لمرورك اخي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مارس 2009)

ميرسي يا كليمو
علي موضوعك الرائع
يسوع يرعاك​


----------

